# SQL Plus - Erstellung eines Befehls mit Spool in Datei



## xXNightwalkerXx (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche mit Hilfe von SQL/Plus einen Befehl aus einem anderen Befehl automatisch erstellen zu lassen und diesen dann in eine .sql Datei zu schreiben. Momentan sieht das ganze wie folgt aus:

----- test.sql ----------

SET newpage 0
SET space 0
SET pagesize 0
SET echo off
SET feedback off
SET verify off
SET heading off
spool gather.stat.sql
SELECT 'execute DBMS_STATS.GATHER_SCHEMA_STATS(ownname => '
        ||*
        || ' );'
        FROM all_users;
spool off
exit;

-----------------

Meiner Meinung nach sollte jetzt eine Datei erstellt werden namens "gather_stat.sql"... In dieser Datei sollte dann folgende Befehle stehen:

execute DBMS_STATS.GATHER_SCHEMA_STATS(ownname => USER1); 
execute DBMS_STATS.GATHER_SCHEMA_STATS(ownname => USER2); 
execute DBMS_STATS.GATHER_SCHEMA_STATS(ownname => USER3); 
...
...
...


Ist das soweit korrekt oder mache ich einen Denkfehler? Im Grunde soll ein weiteres sql Script bestehend aus mehreren Befehlen entstehen.

Gruß, xXNightwalkerXx


----------

